# Home/Overseas Missions



## The Original Secession (Sep 16, 2020)

I am looking for resources examining the history of Home missions work, as well as "Overseas" missions in the Scottish context. Overseas missions in the old Free Church sense- ie the Scottish diaspora in Canada, Australia etc. What I am particularly interested in is any secondary sources dealing with Church of Scotland/Free Church/ Associate Church mission work in Scotland as well as to the Colonies? Primary sources are also welcome, particularly diaries, and accounts of church planting.


----------

